# Breeding greater jerboas?



## northfish (Nov 21, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone has had success with breeding them on more then one occasion? I know there used to be users on here that kept them and I am interested in technical specs of set ups like if they were on a day/night cycle, sprouted seeds, cooling period or if a closed nest chamber was used? I may have a chance to get a pair but they are very pricey, though zoo bred.


----------



## aardvark28 (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi, We breed from this species quite regularly - much easier than the Lesser Egyptian and Four-toed species - and have surplus from three different pairings at the present time. Ordinarily we supply our pairs with a funnelled nest chamber (either a wooden nest box with a wooden tunnel or more usually terracotta vases with necks wide enough for the adults to pass through). The animals are on 14 hours daylight from March through to October (9 hours for the rest of the year). During the spring and summer we provide a greater amount and frequency of soaked millet sprays, occasionally sprouted canary mix seed or mung beans and plenty of seeding grasses, docks, shepherd's purse and other such seeding weeds. Hope this helps.


----------



## northfish (Nov 21, 2014)

Thank you that was very helpful, what size enclosure do you house your pairs in? And are they kept together all year? if you have any jerboas available, can I ask were are you located?


----------



## aardvark28 (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi,

We keep ours in enclosures varying from five foot by two foot to seven foot by three foot with heights varying from two foot to three foot. We have a current ad in the Classifieds section. Location not really a problem since I'm on the road a good deal and can usually deliver or met-up without any real difficulty.


----------



## aardvark28 (Oct 10, 2013)

Apologies, forgot to say that we keep ours together throughout the year.


----------

